# Best Charter Locations????



## KTKT (Feb 25, 2010)

We have chartered for a week in March during each of the last 6 years. 3 BVI, 2 Abacos, 1 St. Martin. We would like a change this year to another Carribean location. Recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

